# E-Mail Weitereitungen nicht möglich



## CoolRunner (8. Juli 2010)

Wenn ich normale Mailboxen benutzte klappt alles, wenn ich eine Weiterleitung einrichte erhalte ich so eine Fehlermeldung:

"Recipient address rejected: User unknown in virtual mailbox table"

Kann mir wer helfen, ich verzweifle langsam 

mittlerweile kommt nicht mal mehr ne Fehlermeldung zurück aber die mails kommen immer noch nicht an.


----------



## gOOvER (9. Juli 2010)

Existiert die Adresse überhaupt, auf die Du umleiten willst??


----------



## CoolRunner (9. Juli 2010)

natürlich exisiert die.


----------



## Till (10. Juli 2010)

Sieht so aus als ob die Einbindung der mysql Tabelle für Weiterleitungen fehlt. Hast Du irgend etwas an der von ISPConfig erstellten postfix main.cf Datei geändert?


----------



## CoolRunner (10. Juli 2010)

Das ist die main.cf 


```
# See /usr/share/postfix/main.cf.dist for a commented, more complete version


# Debian specific:  Specifying a file name will cause the first
# line of that file to be used as the name.  The Debian default
# is /etc/mailname.
#myorigin = /etc/mailname

smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name (Debian/GNU)
biff = no

# appending .domain is the MUA's job.
append_dot_mydomain = no

# Uncomment the next line to generate "delayed mail" warnings
#delay_warning_time = 4h

readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix

# TLS parameters
smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/smtpd.cert
smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/smtpd.key
smtpd_use_tls = yes
smtpd_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtpd_scache
smtp_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtp_scache

# See /usr/share/doc/postfix/TLS_README.gz in the postfix-doc package for
# information on enabling SSL in the smtp client.

myhostname = v0077.scserver.de
alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases
alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases
myorigin = /etc/mailname
mydestination = v0077.scserver.de, localhost, localhost.localdomain
relayhost = 
mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8 [::1]/128
mailbox_size_limit = 0
recipient_delimiter = +
inet_interfaces = all
html_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix/html
virtual_alias_domains = 
virtual_alias_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_forwardings.cf, mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_email2email.cf
virtual_mailbox_domains = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf
virtual_mailbox_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_mailboxes.cf
virtual_mailbox_base = /var/vmail
virtual_uid_maps = static:5000
virtual_gid_maps = static:5000
smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes
broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes
smtpd_sasl_authenticated_header = yes
smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_mynetworks, permit_sasl_authenticated, check_recipient_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_recipient.cf, reject_unauth_destination
smtpd_tls_security_level = may
transport_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_transports.cf
relay_domains = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf
relay_recipient_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relayrecipientmaps.cf
virtual_create_maildirsize = yes
virtual_maildir_extended = yes
virtual_mailbox_limit_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_mailbox_limit_maps.cf
virtual_mailbox_limit_override = yes
virtual_maildir_limit_message = "The user you are trying to reach is over quota."
virtual_overquota_bounce = yes
proxy_read_maps = $local_recipient_maps $mydestination $virtual_alias_maps $virtual_alias_domains $virtual_mailbox_maps $virtual_mailbox_domains $relay_recipient_maps $relay_domains $canonical_maps $sender_canonical_maps $recipient_canonical_maps $relocated_maps $transport_maps $mynetworks $virtual_mailbox_limit_maps
smtpd_sender_restrictions = check_sender_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_sender.cf
smtpd_client_restrictions = check_client_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_client.cf
maildrop_destination_concurrency_limit = 1
maildrop_destination_recipient_limit = 1
virtual_transport = maildrop
header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/header_checks
mime_header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/mime_header_checks
nested_header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/nested_header_checks
body_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/body_checks
#content_filter = amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024
receive_override_options = no_address_mappings
content_filter = amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024
message_size_limit = 0
```
amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024 hab ich deinstalliert, samt spamd und clamd, da es zu viel ram braucht. 
habe da nur nen kleinen server


----------



## gOOvER (10. Juli 2010)

> #content_filter = amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024
> content_filter = amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024


Einmal an, einmal aus??? Wenn amavis deinstalliert ist, sollte das auch "#" ausgeklammert werden.


----------



## CoolRunner (10. Juli 2010)

Da war wohl ein anderer Admin an werk...
Gleich mal ausbessern

So is rausgeworfen.
Mailweiterleitungen gehen immer noch nicht.
Glaub ich setze den ganzen Server nochmal neu auf. ^^


----------



## CoolRunner (13. Juli 2010)

Weiterleitungen und Aliasmailaddressen funktionieren in der neusten Ispconfig Version anscheindend nicht. (auch in svn nicht)
Wurde mir schon von anderen Leuten bestätigt.


----------



## Till (13. Juli 2010)

Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Aliase funktionieren auf allen meinen Produktivsystemen. Habe auch gerade nochmal ein neues System mit debian Lenny und courier aufgesetzt, aliase funktionieren auch dort.

ISPConfig 3.0.2.2 wurde auch scon ein par tausend mal installiert, Du kannst Dir also sicher sein dass es da schon ein paar Hundert Threads im en Forum gegeben hätte, wenn sie generell nicht funktionieren würden. Also schau Dir am besten nochmal das mail.log und auch die Konfigurationsdateien an, da muss ja irgend ein hinweis dazu drinstehen.


----------



## Till (13. Juli 2010)

Ich habe Dir mal die funktionierenden Konfigurationsdateien von einem debian Lenny system mit ispconfig 3.0.2.2 angehängt. Du solltest mal die main.cf und master.cf mit den dateien auf Deinem system zu vergleichen. 

Es ist ok dass meine Dateien Passworte enthalten, es ist eine interne Test-VM von mir.


----------



## CoolRunner (14. Juli 2010)

Danke für die Mühe, mein Kollege hat die Frage in den Bugtracker rein in der diese dann von Dir geklärt wurde.

Für die anderen mit dem gleichen Problem:

```
[URL="http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org/index.php?do=details&task_id=1256#comment1289"][IMG]http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org/themes/Bluey/comment.png[/IMG]     [/URL]     Comment by [URL="http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org/index.php?do=user&area=users&id=81"]Till (Till)[/URL] -     Wednesday, 14 July 2010, 09:30 GMT                           Here the solution for your configuration problem:

comment out the following line in postfix main.cf

receive_override_options = no_address_mappings

and restart postfix. This line is nescessary in conjunction with amavisd  to prevent that postfix rewrites the address before it has been scanned  by amavisd.
So as you see, it is not a bug in ispconfig, as this line is required  for ispconfig with amavisd but not required on your modified setup.
```
Funzt jetzt endlich. War schon am verzweifeln ^^

Also nochmal vielen Dank =)


----------



## Hermann (8. Juli 2011)

*receive_override_options = no_address_mappings*

in diesem Zusammenhang noch ein Problem:

receive_override_options = no_address_mappings
bewirkt scheinbar dass Weiterleitungen generell nicht funktionieren.

Ich habe einen User@domain.de, der an user@virtual.domain.de geleitet wird (mittels Email Weiterleitung).
Das hat den Sinn, dass das richtige Mailhosting auf einem technisch anderem System passiert und eine Mischung aus Pop Postfächern und anderem Hosting ermöglicht wird.
Anschliessend wird die komplette Domain "@virtual.domain.de" über einen Mail Transport an einen anderen Server mit smtp:[99.99.99.99] übergeben (via Email Routing was dem postfix "transport" entspricht). 

Das funktioniert bei mir aber leider nur, wenn wie folgt deaktiviert wird: #receive_override_options = no_address_mappings

Ganz dumm ist nun, dass der Eintrag plötzlich wieder in der main.cf auftaucht und der alte deaktiverte Eintrag bleibt bestehen. 
Die Ursache ist denke ich auch gefunden:

mit 
>find / -name '*.php' -exec grep -Hn receive_override_options {} \;
wir folgende Datei geliefert:
./temp/ispconfig3_install/install/lib/installer_base.lib.php:789:                               'receive_override_options = no_address_mappings'

Offenbar wird bei jedem ISPConfig-Update vom Installer bzw. Neuinstallation der Eintrag neu geschrieben. Ich kann nun nicht beurteilen ob das erforderlich ist. Ich weiss auch nicht ob ich einem Denkfehler unterliege.

Kann man nicht die Weiterleitungen inclusive anschliessendem Email-Routing (incl Amavisd) von Haus aus funktionierend gestalten? 

vg


----------



## Till (8. Juli 2011)

Die Einstellung "receive_override_options = no_address_mappings" ist notwendig damit der Spamfilter korrekt funktioniert. Postfix lauscht ja auf 2 Ports, auf dem ersten Port werden die Emails entgegengenommen, dort darf kein address Mapping passieren, danach werden die Emails zu amavisd weitergeleitet und der schleust sie dann nach dem Scannen in den 2. postfix port wieder ein. dann erst wird ein address Mapping vorgenommen.

Ich vermute mal Dein Problem liegt daran dass Du eine Domian als lokale Domain Definiert hast und sie als Transport hinzugefügt hast. IN ISPConfig ist es aber so vorgeshen, dass Du eine Domain entweder unter lokale Domains einfügst oder aber als Transport, jedoch nicht beides gleichzeitig.

In diesem Thread gind es übrigens um das deaktivieren des Spamfilters und dass  "receive_override_options = no_address_mappings" rausgenommen werden muss, wenn der spamfilter deaktiviert ist. Bei aktivem Spamfilter muss es also in der main.cf stehen.


----------



## Hermann (9. Juli 2011)

>Ich vermute mal Dein Problem liegt daran dass Du eine Domian als lokale Domain Definiert hast und sie als Transport hinzugefügt hast.

ja so ist es. Das Postfix Routing ist schon leicht komplex, um es ganz zu durchschauen bräuchte ich ein Schaltbild wie in der Elektronik 

>IN ISPConfig ist es aber so vorgeshen, dass Du eine Domain entweder unter lokale Domains einfügst oder aber als Transport, jedoch nicht beides gleichzeitig.

Es ist sicher ein Subdomain, aber ist "virtual.domain.de" keine andere Domain als "domain.de"?
Wie realisiere ich dann, dass ein Kunde sowohl Pop Postfächer als auch einen Transport bekommt ( ich komm grad auf die Idee den Kunden an virtual.andere-domain.de zu leiten und diese dort anzunehmen, ginge das?)



>In diesem Thread gind es übrigens um das deaktivieren des Spamfilters und dass  "receive_override_options = no_address_mappings" rausgenommen werden muss, wenn der spamfilter deaktiviert ist. Bei aktivem Spamfilter muss es also in der main.cf stehen.

klar, aber ich hab keinen anderen passenden Thread gefunden. 

vg


----------



## Till (10. Juli 2011)

> Es ist sicher ein Subdomain, aber ist "virtual.domain.de" keine andere Domain als "domain.de"?


Das sind für Postfix 2 verschiedene Domains.



> Wie realisiere ich dann, dass ein Kunde sowohl Pop Postfächer als auch einen Transport bekommt


Das ist so nicht vorgesehen. Es gibt entweder Transport oder Postfächer.



> ( ich komm grad auf die Idee den Kunden an virtual.andere-domain.de zu leiten und diese dort anzunehmen, ginge das?)


Könnte funktionieren.


----------

